# Bells in music



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like hearing the sounds of bells in music. Tubular, prepared piano and recorded sound. Here are some of the works I can think of:

Britten - Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes (particularly "Sunday Morning" section)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique (final movement)
Ketelbey - Bells in the meadow
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa & Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten

*What other works do you know which have bell sounds in them?*


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Mahler's seventh symphony uses cowbells, though only in the last movement I think, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I like instruments trying to imitate the sound of bells. The best example in my opinion is the opening bars of Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. Close your eyes and imagine the Russian orthodox church bells tolling their sombre tune! Spooky!


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> I like instruments trying to imitate the sound of bells. The best example in my opinion is the opening bars of Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. Close your eyes and imagine the Russian orthodox church bells tolling their sombre tune! Spooky!


I was going to say that too, but changed my mind as it isn't exactly what he is looking for. But still, good chance he'll love it if he doesn't know it already.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Andre said:


> I like hearing the sounds of bells in music. Tubular, prepared piano and recorded sound.


On the assumption, suggested by your list here, that you aren't afraid of 'modern' music, I recommend _Final Bells_ by Eric Richards, which was written about five years ago. It's for cowbells played with superballs (I'm not making this up  ), and, although not melodic in any normal sense, is really quite haunting. It's available on a compilation CD of his music from New World, and is well worth checking out.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

mueske said:


> Mahler's seventh symphony uses cowbells, though only in the last movement I think, but don't quote me on that!


I'm quoting you to ask whether you actually meant the sixth? 

Adding to the list: the second violin concerto by Nicolo Paganini - La Campanella - uses tinkly bells in the last movement.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

opus67 said:


> I'm quoting you to ask whether you actually meant the sixth?
> 
> Adding to the list: the second violin concerto by Nicolo Paganini - La Campanella - uses tinkly bells in the last movement.


The seventh also uses them, in the second and last movement. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._7_(Mahler)

Though I think I understand what you mean, that the usage of cowbells in his sixth is more universally known, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## 1810to1848 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm just getting into ives - the 4th symphony has bells, celestes and that. Bartok music for strings percussion and celeste - pretty discordant and spooky I think (used in THE SHINING) - also you gotta love holst - the Planets (mov2-Venus and 1 or 2 of the later movements) cheers. dave


----------



## 1810to1848 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thre's lots of Ravel and Debussy - the last movement of Miroirs for example, also the big churchbells of LA CATHEDRALE ENGLOUTIE, so famous. dave


----------

